
New scientific markup language - luu
https://hackpad.com/New-scientific-markup-language-utAjFcYuvvB
======
chaoxu
For me, because I usually don't have to write a full fledged paper, only short
math articles.

I use Pandoc + pandoc-citeproc + mathjax and a Haskell code to make it more
useful for writing math on the web. (basically, define theorem enviroments,
and allow one to refer to theorems from before)
[https://github.com/Mgccl/blog/blob/master/mathdoc.hs](https://github.com/Mgccl/blog/blob/master/mathdoc.hs)

It is almost good enough, the only problem is there is no way to number the
sections and refer to sections. Note it can be fixed in the output side.

An example: [http://www.chaoxuprime.com/posts/2014-03-08-even-cycle-
in-a-...](http://www.chaoxuprime.com/posts/2014-03-08-even-cycle-in-a-simple-
graph.html)

~~~
GrumpySimon
Seconding the pandoc approach. I've written articles in markdown (+citeproc)
and then used pandoc to convert to LaTeX or MS Word. Easy, clean and elegant.
I think it provides all the things that these people want, without needing to
reinvent the wheel or make yet-another-markup language.

------
mtdewcmu
So the consensus is that LaTeX is perfect, except that it's complex and hard
to use. What's the evidence that recreating LaTeX from scratch will lead to
something simpler?

~~~
stared
My idea is to add one more layer, rather than recreate it from scratch. Many
things in LaTeX are wonderful and would be hard to recreate.

Bear in mind that LaTeX itself is a layer to TeX.

~~~
rout39574
So evaluate some of the existing 'one more layers' rather than inventing your
own one of those.

A discussion of new scientific markup that doesn't mention org-mode is, IMO,
skipping the background research.

Not that org-mode necessarily solves your problem, but it is the center of
mass of a pretty substantial research publication community.

~~~
stared
So feel free to add. It is a collaborative discussion.

------
AYBABTME
What is the significance of this?

It's something I would love to have, and that I've thought about myself.
However, I'd love if someone sees into this hackpad more than a list of wishes
by a group of folks.

Is this group of folks notorious for solving and shipping problems of this
kind?

------
mixologic
This seems more like an ad for hackpad.com than it is about a new markup
language for science.

------
shawnz
Is there any way to view this with the collaborative features disabled? As it
is the page is unusably slow in my browser.

~~~
thephyber
Click "settings" in the top right then "print":
[https://hackpad.com/ep/pad/static/utAjFcYuvvB](https://hackpad.com/ep/pad/static/utAjFcYuvvB)

------
stared
Author here (or rather - people who started this collaborative Hackpad).

1\. As for any use of Markdown, it is aimed at short notes and things which
are (and should be) more lightweight than full LaTeX (to make them easily
editable + make it possible to have them as webpages, etc).

2\. Open collaborative pads: I enjoyed a lot collaborative discussions, where
anyone can edit. Most of the time results were wonderful (and for this pad, up
to 8h ago, it was great). I was both sad and disgusted to see an anus instead
of the content (as I see it takes only 2 malicious users among a few dozens to
spoil the experience). I reverted them and set some moderation options.

------
p3lim
Why the fuck are there pictures of an open anus and dick?

~~~
abuzzooz
probably because the page was cross-linking to images on another host, and the
admin of that host switched the images.

edit: this is called "goatse" btw. Don't google it.

~~~
vandahm
I'm not familiar with HackPad, but I don't think that's what's happening,
because the `img` tags point directly to goatse.info. I think someone edited
the document, removed whatever content was once there, and replaced it with
goatse pics. That's a shame, because I was interested in reading the article.

~~~
stared
Reverted to the previous version.

------
retroencabulato
That was hard to read.

~~~
stared
Static version:
[https://gist.github.com/stared/a4bdf65afa1e37fa39ac](https://gist.github.com/stared/a4bdf65afa1e37fa39ac)

